# Tile Substrate for Bearded Dragon



## switchitup813 (May 24, 2009)

Hi,
I was wandering wich tile is the best for them. There are so many different kinds, i wanted to know what everyone here uses.

thanks​


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

tiles, kitchen roll, newpaper, they are the most popular from what i have read, childrens play sand is also another


----------



## switchitup813 (May 24, 2009)

o yes. im going to get tile. but i dont know which to get; slate, ceramic, or what?


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

i just used self adhesive ones but any can be used and just use some sand between tiles to fill any spaces


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

You want something rough if you're going down the tile route.

Most of my cages at the moment are roughly half sand and half sandstone stepping stones from B&Q.


----------



## switchitup813 (May 24, 2009)

ok well..do yall think slate is rough enough and do i have to put a sealer on it?

im not grouting the tile im, im just going to lay it in there.


----------



## switchitup813 (May 24, 2009)

do i have to put a sealant on tile? lol im not even sure what a selant is used for.


----------



## becky_johnny (Jul 13, 2009)

I brought my tiny beardie home yesterday, I set up my viv decoratively last week and was asking the same question myself. I ended up buying fake slate tiles. What I've done is put newspaper down, then the tiles on top. 

The problem I've found immediately is that it's hard to cut the tiles to exactly the right size of the vivariukm floor, especially with the screw connections jutting out. Therefore I have a 1cm gap that runs all around the outside of the tiles. These other gaps are just exposed newspaper. This is bad: crickets go straight to the newspaper to hide. 

All-in-all I've found tiles tricky to install, but at the moment they're worth it because they're easier to clean.


----------



## Barnesysbeardies (Jun 3, 2009)

I made my own 5ft viv and fitted none slip vinyl to the floor... they are happy on it and is really easy to keep clean... Best thing to use i think..


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

we use slate tiles with a light dusting of play sand


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

In my opinion textured ceramic tiles seem to be the best bet for a bearded dragons substrate.

The problem with any partical substrate is that it harbours bacteria. Rather like your bearded dragon living in a cat litter tray :gasp:. Yuck!!


----------



## stevenw (Feb 28, 2009)

I think alot of people go for convieniance not whats best for the Dragon 
what ever you decide someone will disagree ...


----------

